# Pre para guitarra electrica con BJT



## titockmente (Oct 2, 2007)

Hola que tal, esta vez posteo xq quiero saber sus opiniones de este pre para guitarra electrica que baje de la página del rincon del guitarrista http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/lapedalera/preamp.htm. 
Es un pre con dos bjt con polarizacion por divisor de voltaje (autopolarizado), ajuste de tono volumen y ganancia.
Servira para una peavey raptor plus?
La idea es que tengo q presentar un proyecto para la facu de un pre sencilo, que pueda calcular. Este me serviria bastante.
Otra pregunta es: ¿a que amplificador de unos 25 watts puedo conectar (tipo TDA200X)? 
muchas gracias!
--
TiTo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2007)

En el foro hay un previo para guitarra muy completo y con diseño de impreso.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/

Si lo que quieres es armarte uno, con este te sera mas facil


Edit:
Si, el circuito parece estar bien


----------



## titockmente (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola fogonazo! muchas gracias por responder, a hora si tenes animo, fijate el thread que deje del amplificador clase A, ahi esta todo el problema mio (bien completito)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/diseno-ampli-guitarra-15w-clase-9928/

El pre que me pasaste ya lo vi, pero esta implementado con amplificadores operacionales, de lo cual desconozco completamente y no viene al caso (todavia no los vemos). 
Lo que si estoy buscando es diseño con componentes discretos: transistores.
Muchas Gracias por todo
--
TiTo


----------

